# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Der Youtube und Video Thread

## mankra

Einen allgemeinen Sammelthread gibts ja scheinbar noch nicht, nur für MTB.

Hier als Anfang:

Nitro Circus Live End of Tour Highlights 

Feuerwehrschlauch Rodeo

----------


## Savage

Der Backflip im Rollstuhl, ich scheiss mich an  :Big Grin:  Balls of steel hehe

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

ge leck des video is ja da wahn

----------


## mankra

Ich habs gestern auch 2x angesehen. Ist richtig stylisch geschnitten.
Und ja, der Rollstuhlfahrer ist schon extrem.

----------


## mankra

Bruce Lee lebt in dir!  :feixen:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybnzdPxikb0

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvFE_...eature=related

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RGVl...eature=related

----------


## fipu

Ist das g..l!!!
Wenn ich Nitro Circus schaue schüttelt meine Frau immer nur den Kopf und meint, dass es totaler Schwachsinn sei!!! Gut eigentlich hat sie ja recht, aber ich finds der Hammer!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## mankra

Bißerl CityTrial:
www.gaskrank.tv/tv/gelaende/m...et-s-13900.htm

Bißerl Straßenmopdn fahren:
vimeo.com/14900599

----------


## Lordz

boah der moped fahrer ! Hammer !!!

auch ziemlich geil gschnitten muss i sagen !

----------


## mankra

Erzberg 2009:
www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite...11259275901657

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

herrlich  :Wink: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojjFO...next=1&index=5

----------


## mankra

Läßt mal die Wolfe durch:
www.liveleak.com/view?i=337_1286986721

Pastrana Potrait
www.redbull.de/cs/Satellite/d...21242807104818

----------


## mankra

seit jahren unvergessen:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=smaXHu_V3y4

Aua:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPkdCfSONIE

Astra vs. Becks

----------


## mankra

King of Europe 2010 Dragrace:
vimeo.com/15807466

Der grüne Camaro ist neuen Cedrag Rekord gefahren mit 8.31/258km/h

Der Camaro, der Jeep und der schwarzmatte 190er SL kommen aus Graz.

----------


## mankra

Schilcher Enduro in Ligist, Freitag Training von mir: www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS2ksyXViaw

----------


## mankra

Heute 1. Runde (wurde leider nicht gewertet wegen Frühstart. Irgendjemand hat gestartet und ist losgefahren, auf einmal sind alle losgefahren, ohne daß der Startschuß viel).
1. Runde ist immer spannend, vor allem, wenn man recht weit hinten ist, da die Mopedn nicht anspringt.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR1PFqjb5d4

----------


## mankra

Geil ist, wie Chad Reed danach den nächsten Sprung wieder nimmt, als sei nix passiert.

Beim Selbstportrait Video habens auch einige Zeit investiert....

----------


## mankra

Fast perfekt eingeparkt:

www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/...ing-space.html

Abzüge in der B Note, da das schwarze Auto berührt wurde, ansonsten sauber ausgeführt.

----------


## A.N.D.I.

so, hab mir die ganzen 12 seiten nicht durchgeschaut, also kann leicht sein, dass das video schon verlinkt ist, aber für einen regnerischen tag wie heute mal was meditatives im gegenzug zu den adrenalin-videos, die hier so rumschwirren  :Smile: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbECu2fnnMo

----------


## georg

Putin Kampfschlumpf

Weiß ned wie alt das ist.. Schweizer Pronsynchronisation

Der Radio Typ ist echt gut: ACDC-All Night Long
 :Big Grin: 

Alt aber immer wieder gut: Facebook ist Stasi auf freiweillig

----------


## BoB

wohl eine der berühmestem fahrradszenen der filmgeschichte:

die bicycle scene mit Paul Newman aus "Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid" inkl. super-soundtrack "raindrops keep falling on your head"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2OdP...eature=related

"what are you doin'?"

"stealing your woman."

"Take her, take her..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## el panecillo

auf ein snowboard video hab ich mich glaub ich noch nie so gefreut wie auf the art of flight..

der neue trailer is einfach nur atemberaubend:
www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satelli...21243059082088

----------


## Savage

:Big Grin:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=giR6VDZjpa4

----------


## mankra

Dazu paßt:Ungünstiger Platz zum Sonnen:www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w0aa...layer_embedded

----------


## Red

Finde ich beides nicht wirklich witzig.
ABer das ist nicht schlecht www.youtube.com/watch?v=f42IOB5cFeQ&NR=1

----------


## bighit75



----------


## nailen

> auf ein snowboard video hab ich mich glaub ich noch nie so gefreut wie auf the art of flight..
> 
> der neue trailer is einfach nur atemberaubend:
> www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satelli...21243059082088


Habs mir wegen dir 100 mal angeschaut ^^

----------


## Savage

Net schlecht mit der Kawa auf der NS, echt schiach wie er bei der Lauda-Links am Gas hängt  :EEK!:  
Aber Motorräder ham dort - meiner meinung nach - nix verloren, erst dieses WE wieder einer von den Bikern gestorben bei den Touris....

----------


## mankra

Ich war noch nie draußen und keine Ahnung, wieviele wirklich fahren, schätze aber, daß es auch mitspielt, daß sich bald mal jemand ein Moped für 15 bis 20k neu, bzw. ab 5k Aufwärts gebraucht etwas Schnelles leisten kann, aber kaum jemand PKWs mit dieser Geschwindigkeit.
Auf der Straße dasselbe. Wer kann sich schon einen PKW leisten, welcher unter 10 Sekunden auf 200 geht, was jede 600er locker unterbietet.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich find die technik dieser aufnahme eher interessanter, so ne gyrocam wär auch für uns mal interessant...
da würde man dann auch sehen, wie weit man sich wirklich in eine kurve legt.

Nordschleife is halt ein eigenes thema, sie is halt eine alte strecke ohne richtige sturzräume. MMn fast vergleichbar mit der Isle of Men, mit dem Unterschied, dass die keine permanente Rennstrecke ist.

----------


## georg

Die Aufnahmen von dem RedBull Schnaufbrettlfilm sind echt ein Wahnsinn. Ein Wahnsinn ist aber auch die Einstellung zu Lawinen die da vermittelt wird. Ich hoffe vermutlich vergebens, aber im Film sollte eigentlich klargestellt werden, dass Normalos so ein Schneebrett nicht überleben.

"No one else has ever been here.. ever." Kann  ich gut nachvollziehen, ist ein geiles Gefühl.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Savage

> Ich war noch nie draußen und keine Ahnung, wieviele wirklich fahren, schätze aber, daß es auch mitspielt, daß sich bald mal jemand ein Moped für 15 bis 20k neu, bzw. ab 5k Aufwärts gebraucht etwas Schnelles leisten kann, aber kaum jemand PKWs mit dieser Geschwindigkeit.
> Auf der Straße dasselbe. Wer kann sich schon einen PKW leisten, welcher unter 10 Sekunden auf 200 geht, was jede 600er locker unterbietet.


Also so schlimm wie zb am HHR ists auf der NS nicht. (aber am HHR fahren auch nur Autos...) Aber is trotzdem immer anständig Verkehr und je nach Auto und Skills heißts natürlich auch Augen nach hinten offen halten, was die sache natürlich noch stressiger macht, weil schnellere gibts immer.
Motorradfahrer gibts auch eigentlich nur eine Handvoll die dort wirklich schnell sind, wir haben sie damals locker überholt, aber wie gesagt die haben meiner meinung dort nix verloren, und schon garnicht gemischt mit Autos.
Heute gabs wieder einen Toten (allerdings im Auto)

Ist und bleibt die gefährlichste Strecke der Welt, aber wer schonmal dort war wird bestätigen das sie auch die geilste is.

----------


## mankra

Ich denk, die Mischung Moped vs. Auto ist noch das geringere Problem. Eher schon die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede. Was man so sieht, gibts da Touristenbusse (OK, die erkennt man schon früh und weiß, daß diese langsam sind) und auch etliche Leute, die sich die NS mit nem relativ normalen und schwachen Fahrzeug geben.
Wenn dann einer mit nem 120PS Golf im Weg herumsteht, während 500PS+ Sportwagen gleichzeitig auf den recht langen Geraden und leistungshungrigen Streckenabschnitten aufeinandertreffen, wundert es mich, daß es nicht öfters kracht.
Etliche OnBoard Videos von den Touristenfahrten sind schon böse.

----------


## bighit75



----------


## fipu

Eine neue Schweizer Werdung:

----------


## AutBerga

www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=6HJJg7V3BC0check out my chanelsubscribe pls.

----------


## Savage

Ja die meisten Unfälle sind einfach ausgang Brünnchen...von der stelle gibts zig Videos Auto oder Bike...
So leids mir für den GT3 tut, aber als Clio RS treter bin ich begeistert wie man die großen ärgern kann  :Big Grin: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK3wZf9IWVY


dasma noch was für den Thread machen

pepe draht komplett durch 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCr9_c4rRbU

nadal gets a blowjob
www.youtube.com/watch?v=at6Be1pHSYg

----------


## georg

Schon etwas älter aber immer wieder oarg: Alle Explosionen von Kernwaffen von 1945 bis 1998.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY

----------


## mankra

Neues von Ken Block:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuDN2bCIyus

----------


## fipu

Irgendwie kann ich als intressierter WRC-Schauer nichts mit Ken Block anfangen... Weil wenn er bei der WRC mitfährt, endet das meistens so...

----------


## mankra

Ich hab schon öfters geschrieben:
Die Videos sind wirklich fein gemacht, aber im Prinzip kann dies jeder besserer WRC Fahrer ebenfalls.

Auf der anderen Seite, muß man überhaupt mal in der WRC mitfahren können. Ist das schon eine Leistung (umgelegt aufs Downhillen, ist es auch ne Leistung, im DH WC in den Top20 mitzufahren).

----------


## papa schlumpf

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvxPo...eature=g-all-u
hier ein vid, das ein kolleg schnitt... sind mehrere sportarten darunter auch 2 DH shots von mir. alles nachwuchssportler aus südtirol... schauts euch ein und gebt mir euer feedback 

2K12

----------


## TimTim

Will ich den Thread mal wieder nach vorne bringen:

Reifenverlust:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo05D-_k1d4

Das Bandmaß ist voll!:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9cm9m6WIro

----------


## mankra

Dieses Video kennt wohl eh schon jeder:
www.manntastisch.com/videos/d...-nicht-vorbei/

Aber diese Nachstellung dazu ist geil:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jgj...e_gdata_player

----------


## mankra

Da wäre ich auch gerne dabeigewesen:www.youtube.com/watch?v=76xTdNvYZ0g

----------


## TimTim

Eins meiner Lieblings Downhillvideos. Eins der wenigen wo man sieht wie es beim Downhill so abgeht (wenn man gut ist  :Big Grin:  )

▶ Aaron Gwin best of 2012 - YouTube

----------


## willi

Beste Nazi Verasche:www.youtube.com/watch?v=v42IjBTDpPA

----------


## mankra



----------


## bighit75



----------


## bighit75



----------


## !ns!de



----------


## noox

Ich glaub da hatte Head wirklich eine gute Agentur. Viral Marketing at it's best: 



www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFuvD...x6BPPflGzw9ZrA

Und noch besser:


www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6PkHC-MV5Y

----------


## q_FTS_p

Des letzte is schon sehr geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

:Lol:

----------


## TimTim

Habt ihr auch so aufnahmen wie ich wo sich jemand von euch mal so richtig dumm hingelegt hat?  :Big Grin:

----------


## bighit75

fette jumps  :EEK!:

----------


## bighit75

bomba!  :Big Grin:

----------

